# Hauntcast is now accepting credit cards



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

I quickly realized that many people didn't have PayPal accounts and wanted to use their credit cards, so 10 hours, new software of $100 later we now offer all major credit cards. 
Choose one day access or a one year subscription and check out securely.

OK, now no excuses! http://hauntcast.net/store/subscriptions/


----------

